# New Tires & Wheels



## robo282 (Jun 21, 2006)

Okay spoke to Anerican Wheel and Tire; the tires will be Goodyear Eagle F1 GS-D3 235-40ZR-18 and the wheels will be DRIV-GT 18x18.5 (off set 45); they say it's no rub problems. Your ideas? (06 GTO)


----------



## BV GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

These?








look good, but I'd prefer black centers, but I have an 06 QSM.

If I ever replace my 18", I'm going for something like this:








pix from bigwheels.net


----------



## robo282 (Jun 21, 2006)

*New Wheels*

Yes, black is good with a black car, chrome is nice with my blue; but how about the fit any rubbing?


----------



## BV GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

robo282 said:


> Yes, black is good with a black car, chrome is nice with my blue; but how about the fit any rubbing?


Well, according to an aftermarket rims dealer in my area, 45mm offset should work with my OEM Bridgestones, but he would mount my tire on a rim to verify(when I bought a set).


----------

